# I only have my left bright on my headlights



## 1991nissanguy (Mar 4, 2014)

Guys i need help my car for some reason only has left side bright light and the fuze is good the and the bulb is good but i am not getting power


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

You verified this with a VOM? So you don't have any lowbeams just left side Hi Beam? If so it sounds like a switch but please check the condition of your bulb connectors that you have continuity all the way back to the relay on the both low and hi beam! You swapped the bulbs from left to right/right to left?


----------

